

The Kid VC - achalv
http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/13/technology/alex-banayan-vc.pr.fortune/index.html

======
jere
>As he moves across town, he says, "I really only want to meet with
entrepreneurs under 25. I mean, if you're 30, what are you doing at South by?"

Oh, that's nice. Is this _Logan 's Run_ or something?

~~~
arbuge
I smell an identity crisis in his future in 5 years' time... especially if
he's replaced by someone 5 years his junior at that point.

------
jmduke
There's a beautiful irony in a 20-year old so quickly dismissing any
entrepreneurs above the age of 30 while also discussing fake IDs.

(This guy sounds amazing. I just wonder where he's going to end up in ten
years.)

------
desmodon
As a developer who has helped create some of the largest websites and projects
and who is finally getting an opportunity to work on my own projects in his
30s. I would gladly push this kid off a cliff :)

------
j7132
This is why America is making such huge strides in entrepreneurial ventures -
because there are finally the old guys with all the money who aren't too proud
to admit that there are people half their age with twice the talent. Going to
a travel entrepreneur meet up yesterday in Paris really opened my eyes up to
this cultural difference. (The French are too damn proud of their hierarchy!)

~~~
rayiner
Isn't the story of VC over the last decade the mediocre return from the
industry?

------
obstacle1
Nope, no bubble here...

------
gailees
Interesting piece. Can a kid with pretty much no experience actually add any
real value to a VC though?

~~~
danielfriedman
Alex is the real deal! Never have I talked with someone and been so inspired!
He has influence to source deals and has heard thousands of stories from
entrepreneurs. I trust his expertise.

~~~
gailees
I don't know. I still feel like a VC is taking a big risk on a hot-shot young
hustler like this.

~~~
grinich
Venture capital is literally all about taking big risks...

~~~
gailees
Truth. So in that case why aren't other VC firms bringing on young hustlers
like Alex here to build relationships and scout out young founders?

------
rjvir
It's awesome that kids are in Tech these days. The discrimination against
minors in the past was unfair.

~~~
gailees
discrimination? hasn't tech always been dominated by young people on the
bleeding edge?

~~~
gruseom
Would you guys please stop astroturfing?

